# Trout face



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

My wife got this portrait of my 1st good spec of the season 2 weekends ago in Matagorda.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, the colors on the fish's head are amazing. Great photo!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

that's a great pic


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool pic, congrats!


----------

